# Front parking disappeared....



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Came home tonight and pulled in the garage and it was unusually silent. Took me a second to realize the front parking sensors weren't sounding. At first that I had accidentally muted the sound but then I realized that the sensors weren't active at all. In fact, when driving forward, I was seeing the driving display, complete with phantom cars flickering on the display (not pictured above)! I put it in reverse and the rear sensors come on, it not the front. Pulled forward again and same result, no sensors, and the display shown. Parked the car and tried a screen reboot, still didn't work.

Plugged the car in and left it for a few hours. Unplugged it and tried it out and it was fine.

anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Hopefully just a glitch - worth a full power down and restart instead of tablet reboot. Interested to know if it happens more than once, in which case probably a loose connection.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Was fine again this morning. Just a one time glitch. If it hadn't come back after the car was plugged in I would have tried the full power off restart. 

Weird.


----------



## Retronym (Sep 13, 2017)

Did the front of your car have a layer of ice/snow by chance?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Retronym said:


> Did the front of your car have a layer of ice/snow by chance?


Haha, nope. Not in Houston.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Did it again tonight. Tried a full reboot and it came back. Going to submit a service request.


----------



## Leggers (Jul 1, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> Did it again tonight. Tried a full reboot and it came back. Going to submit a service request.


Hmmm this also seems to be affecting me too. Maybe for a while as I don't drive a lot and only park in my garage I thought it was a version change. I have a tight left turn into garage and it would always beep and freak out from the wall and door, so in some ways I was happy when it stopped. But I will need it if I ever do any parallel parking. Post what the solution turns out to be. I thought it had learned where I lived and that I always ignore it there so not to bother....


----------

